# Weakness or Paralysis



## soulartist

My cockatiel, Sweetie Boy, is about 14 years old.

A few weeks ago, he experienced a muscle weakness or paralysis in his right foot. As he couldn't hold onto his perch, I held in my lap for about a half hour until his breathing returned to normal, and he could grip my finger with both claws. I then placed him back in his cage. And things seemed to be okay.

He has a good diet, appetite, good weight, no zinc or lead poisoning. He's also very active, and seems healthy otherwise.

The same thing happened again when I got home this evening. This time he was on the bottom of the cage, and one wing was caught under the grate.

I did the same routine until he calmed down, and he could once again grip my finger with both claws. 

Has anyone experienced this situation, and was there a remedy? 

I recall that some 5 years ago, his longtime companion female cockatiel also began losing her grip on one leg. She eventually died in my arms.


----------



## DyArianna

I have no clue.. but it does make sense and sounds like he's having some kind of neurological issue. Maybe tiny strokes? I honestly don't have a clue, but I will keep you two in my thoughts. Hopefully, he gets through what is ailing him.


----------



## srtiels

Have you been to a vet?

What you are describing is called: *Cockatiel Paralysis Syndrome* It can affect the legs, wings and beak. Primary causes are giardia, causing malabsorption of trace nutrients *Vitamin E and Seleniun resulting in a Deficiency*. Treatment would be Vitamin E with Selenium (vet can do weekly shots) and Antiprotozoal therapy.

A


----------



## Evilstrawberry

I second a vet visit. Especailly if the same thing potentially killed his mate and it could be treatable. Hope he gets better soon


----------



## soulartist

Thank you for your thoughts.

When I took Sweetie Boy's mate to an avian vet when she exhibited these symptoms, he, after many tests, couldn't find anything wrong with her. She died a few weeks later. 

He's eating now, and drinking water, and moving about. This, I think, precludes a stroke.

He gets plenty of calcium through his cuttle bone. I'll have to check on the other deficiencies mentioned.

I live in the high desert. The act of driving him to a vet in Santa Fe could also cause unnecessary stress. It's a dilemma.


----------



## enigma731

soulartist said:


> He's eating now, and drinking water, and moving about. This, I think, precludes a stroke.


Actually no, it doesn't. He could be having what is called a transient ischemic attack, in which blood flow is cut off to a part of the brain temporarily. This could be caused by a clot that is still small enough to move out of the narrow part of the artery, and it can happen repeatedly if there's something going on to predispose him to clot formation. This is often a warning sign of a more damaging, "true" stroke to come. I would definitely opt for the vet visit, even if it's potentially stressful. This isn't going to go away on its own, and you need to find out what's really going on NOW, before he becomes seriously ill.


----------



## soulartist

How would a vet find such a clot in the brain?

After going through all tests with his mate and finding nothing, I'm skeptical about how much avian vets truly know about birds. I will see if I can find an avian vet in my area.


----------



## enigma731

soulartist said:


> How would a vet find such a clot in the brain?
> 
> After going through all tests with his mate and finding nothing, I'm skeptical about how much avian vets truly know about birds. I will see if I can find an avian vet in my area.


Unless he was ultrasounded during an attack, I don't think the actual clot could be identified. But bloodwork can show properties that might predispose him to forming clots (i.e. high cholesterol, high lipids, problems with clotting factors). My knowledge in this area is mostly from human medicine, but I know that the same condition can occur in birds, and that you'd want to take steps to prevent further damage if this is the case. It's certainly true that it's harder to run diagnostics in birds. It would be great if you can find a vet you trust.


----------



## DyArianna

Poor sweetie! We wish you the best.


----------



## morla

Aw! Poor boy! I hope he gets better!


----------



## jeme

srtiels (Susanne) knows what she's talking about- more than anyone else here.

Get that bird to a vet. Giardia can be hard to diagnose, and can be asymptomatic for a long time. Your other bird very well could have had it, and the vet not discovered it in time. 

Sweetie Boy could have had it for all this time and is now showing serious symptoms. 

You know that your other bird exhibited the same symptoms and died.

Sweetie Bird deserves to be seen by an avian vet.


----------



## tielfan

It could also be some type of seizure. There's an article at http://www.avianweb.com/seizures.html

Here are a couple of articles on cockatiel paralysis syndrome:

http://www.birdkeepinginaustralia.com/articles/article11.html

http://www.avianmedicine.net/ampa/28.pdf (scroll to page 10 of the document)


----------



## soulartist

*Sweetie Boy Memorial*

Sweetie Boy seemed to be much better for a few days. I did take him to a well recommended avian vet on Monday. 

Sadly, Sweetie died in the vet's hands. We don't know what caused it, but it's clear he was very ill despite putting up a good front. 

I knew I'd miss him, but didn't realize how much. 

If anyone would like to read my blog post about this experience, please visit my website and read the post about Sweetie Boy.

www.edensart.com


----------



## MeanneyFids

i am sorry to hear he has passed


----------



## resalat_hasan

Awww ! 

I'm so so sorry for your loss


----------



## DyArianna

Wow... you are in our thoughts.. so sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## morla

Oh my! I am so sorry. 14 years! That is good! Good job little guy!


----------



## bjknight93

Sorry for your loss. (((Sweetie Boy)))


----------

